# T C Contender Pistol



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Hope this fits in the handgun section?!

Dad recently bought a used Contender in 30-06 cal. Has a 4x swift scope. 14 or 16 inch barrel. (not sure)

Lots are intimidated by the caliber. I was nervous until I tried it myself.

It shoots 125gr. Federals very accurately. Recoil is less than my Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44mag.

I shot my second groundhog with it today at a distance if 75 yds. I Absolutely love it.


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

It's going to surprise you on how fast those barrels muiltiply.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Contender or Encore? I didn't know that anyone made .30-06 barrels for the Contender.
Pete


----------



## gemihur (Oct 29, 2015)

They don't!
obviously an Encore
Here's a 270 Win in a pistol configuration


----------

